# Dragon #359



## Alzrius (Aug 13, 2007)

And so it ends. The last issue of _Dragon_ arrived today, and it's with a great sadness that I make my last report about this great magazine. But the Paizo people made sure that this great mag ends not with a whimper, but with a bang - not the least of which is the cover by Larry Elmore, honoring the first cover. Here's the last scoop:

*Giant Poster* - A huge double-sided eight-panel poster comes with the issue, commemorating the "Paizo Years" of _Dragon_ and _Dungeon_. One side has the complete picture of the "Incursion" covers, while the other has (what I assume are all) the covers from Paizo's issues of the magazines.

*Editorial: The Last Session*, by Erik Mona - Erik reminisces about the last Ptolus session, and now the last _Dragon_, giving Jason Bulmahn, Mike McArtor, and F. Wesley Schneider all several paragraphs to say their own goodbyes as well.

*Scale Mail* - The letters column is packed with people sorry to see the magazine go.

*The Top 10 Issues of Dragon*, by Tim Hitchcock and Nicolas Logue - The best ten issues of _Dragon_ are remembered here, covering not just their release information, but also their gp value, aura, cost, caster level, and notable articles. These are the issues that are widely considered to be the best of the best.

*Unsolved Mysteries of D&D*, by the _Dragon_ and _Dungeon_ staffs - The people who know D&D best set out to solve some of the game's greatest mysteries! What really caused the Mournlands? Who is the Lady of Pain? Whatever happened to Carl Sargent? These mysteries and more are explored by the people who know them best!

*Time Dragons*, by Mike McArtor - A new dragon for the last _Dragon_! These epic dragons are quite possibly the strongest dragons in existence (the dragon gods withstanding). These temporal-travelling dragons are incredibly powerful, being CR 24 as wyrmlings, and CR 90 as great wyrms! Along with a host of time-related powers, they can even travel through time itself, making them some of the mightiest creatures in D&D.

*Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Apocrypha*, by James Jacobs - The _Demonomicon_ is a vast repository of demonic knowledge, but even if has apocrypha; bits and pieces that seem related, but still questionable. This article covers how the fell tome categorizes the denizens of the Abyss into six categories (including a new loumara: the CR 12 manitou), and then covers five new up-and-coming lords. Interestingly, while these new demon lords don't have stats per se, they're all given a base creature to refer to (along with a CR, and a few notable abilities), which should then have the new Demon Lord template applied. This makes it possible to fully stat out these new lords yourself. The five revealed herein are Ardat the Unavowed, Dwiergus the Chrysalis Prince, Lascer, Lord of the Shadow Shoal, Shaktari, Queen of the Mariliths, and Ugudenk the Squirming King. A sidebar covers where to find previous "Demonomicon" articles, and another has James's thanks to everyone who supported the series.

*1d20 Villains*, by Jason Bulmahn, James Jacobs, Mike McArtor, Erik Mona, F. Wesley Schneider, Todd Stewart, and Jeremy Walker - Twenty of the most nefarious names in D&D are covered here, from Meepo to Strahd von Zarovich and back again. Each covers their origins, current activities, and sources with more about them. Each also has a piece of associated new crunch, from Meepo's _pump-action shotgun_ to Strahd's Skeletal Steed, and so much more! Several are nods to classics that fans of the game might remember, such as _charon's claw_, the _Orcusword_, or the _left ear of Vecna_. Great stuff!

*Treasures of Greyhawk*, by Gary Holian and Rick Miller - These are the magic items of Zagig and the Company of Seven themselves: _heward's bell_, _heward's lyre of truth_, _keoghtom's spidery map_, _keoghtom's staff of purification_, _murlynd's hat_, _murlynd's rattlesnake whip_, _nolzur's orb_, _quaal's cloak_, _quaal's surreptitous armor of expedience_, _robe of the mad archmage_, _tasha's grinning idol_, and _yragerne signet_. A sidebar covers using these items with _Expedition to the Ruins of Greyhawk_.

*The Wizards Three*, by Ed Greenwood - Elminster, Mordenkainen, and Rautheene meet again at Ed's place, and for the first time in a while, Dalamar joins them! The four of them have a merry time while Ed himself hides and hopes he's not discovered (in other words, it's business as usual).

*Elminster vs. Raistlin*, by Cam Banks, with Ed Greenwood and Margaret Weis - The powers and weaknesses of these two strongest mages are examined, as well as their tactics that they'd use to overcome each other. I won't reveal who the winner is, of course, but it's quite interesting to read about what they'd do in a duel.

*Ecology of the Tarrasque*, by Ed Greenwood and Johnathan M. Richards - The Monster Hunter's Society returns! Or at least, they serve as the open and closing to this ecology. The Tarrasque's history, physiology, and psychology and society are all covered, and we're given an advanced, CR 30 Tarrasque. Sidebars cover what you'd know about it with a Knowledge (arcana) check and Tarrasque-based plots.

*Savage Tidings: Demon Days*, by Wolfgang Baur - The last Savage Tidings recaps each of the previous Savage Tide adventures to examine how the characters got where they are. It also covers possible allies (or even replacement PCs), as well as what could come after Demogorgon is defeated.

*Volo's Guide: Myth Drannor, City of Song*, by Eric L. Boyd - This (spoiler-filled regarding recent FR material) article covers contemporary Myth Drannor, including a map of the city, and a city stat block.

*Dragonmarks: Echoes of the Mourning*, by Keith Baker - This article examines possible causes of the creation of the Mournlands, what happens when you travel through it, and a new feat, Mourning Mutate, which you can have if you lived through the Mourning.

*Sage Advice* - This last Sage Advice covers, appropriately, topics relating to death. There's also a sidebar covering how long the column has continued, and that it continues still online. Also, the little mouse that's been the column's recent mascot waves goodbye (I really love that little guy - kudos to artist Andrew Hou!).

*Class Acts*

*Adventurer: Body Modification*, by James Lafond Sutter - This covers several non-magical surgical modifications you can make to yourself, such as embedding small weapons into yourself, making an internal pouch, or using your own flesh for a spellbook (though this takes the new Skincaster feat).

*Arcane: Wizard Guide*, by Amber E. Scott - This article covers all of the basic information about wizards, putting all of their tables as well as a list of choice feats and PrCs in one place.

*Divine: Forgotten Faiths*, by F. Wesley Schneider - Presented here are six esoteric gods from the history of D&D: Ezra, The Guardian of Dead Gods, Kanchelsis, Mellifleur, The Queen of Air and Darkness, and Raxivort. Each has their divine level and alignment, several paragraphs of description, and a listing of their portfolio and domains.

*Warrior: The Universal Key*, by Jeremy Walker - Can't unlock a door? Bust it down then! Here are several new pieces of equipment designed to bring down barriers in your way, as well as a new magic item, the _skeleton key_, and a new feat, Fine Flaw. It also quickly covers existing items that bypass or destroy locks from other books.

*Finale: Arcane Lore Abilities*, by Monte Cook - Monte himself presents eight new feats for arcane spellcasters, each specially designed to have atmosphere to go along with their crunch: Countenance of the Mage, Ears of the Mage, Eyes of the Mage, Footsteps of the Mage, Hands of the Mage, Name of the Mage, Presence of the Mage, and Voice of the Mage.

*Comics* - Nodwick, by Aaron Williams; Dork Tower, by John Kovalic; The Order of the Stick, by Rich Burlew; and What's New? with Phil and Dixie, by Phil Foglio. All of these classic comics say goodbye to _Dragon_ in their own way.

The End.


----------



## Wolfspider (Aug 13, 2007)

Sounds like a great issue.  Can't wait to get my hands on it myself.

The online version of Dragon will have a lot to live up to, but I'm eternally hopeful. 



> The End.




The saga continues....


----------



## Nebulous (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't subscribe to Dungeon or Dragon (anymore, i did years ago) but i am definitely picking up this issue!


----------



## heirodule (Aug 13, 2007)

> Adventurer: Body Modification



any grandma-friendly guesses as to what the adventurer in front of the stela was going to do after she pulled her pants down?

(look at the art: very strange)


----------



## Razz (Aug 13, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *Giant Poster* - A huge double-sided eight-panel poster comes with the issue, commemorating the "Paizo Years" of _Dragon_ and _Dungeon_. One side has the complete picture of the "Incursion" covers, while the other has (what I assume are all) the covers from Paizo's issues of the magazines.




Awesome...thanks Paizo!   



			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> *Unsolved Mysteries of D&D*, by the _Dragon_ and _Dungeon_ staffs - The people who know D&D best set out to solve some of the game's greatest mysteries! What really caused the Mournlands? Who is the Lady of Pain? Whatever happened to Carl Sargent? These mysteries and more are explored by the people who know them best!




Can't wait to read these.



			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> *Time Dragons*, by Mike McArtor <snip>




FINALLY! Someone throws us a bone to us Epic Level fanboys! Woo! Thanks Mike! You're the man! Make that Epic Man!   



			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> *Demonomicon of Iggwilv: Apocrypha*, by James Jacobs <snip>.




I still think an extra few pages giving us Graz'zt would've been the icing on this cake, but good enough.   



			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> *1d20 Villains*, by Jason Bulmahn, James Jacobs, Mike McArtor, Erik Mona, F. Wesley Schneider, Todd Stewart, and Jeremy Walker <snip>




This looks like fun.



			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> *The Wizards Three*, by Ed Greenwood <snip>




I've always enjoyed these, and the new spells at the end of such articles...does this one end off with new spells by any chance? Be a shame if not.



			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> *Elminster vs. Raistlin*, by Cam Banks, with Ed Greenwood and Margaret Weis <snip>




It's gotta be Elminster! I just feel it!



			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> *Ecology of the Tarrasque*, by Ed Greenwood and Johnathan M. Richards <snip>




Nice finishing touch to the Ecology section.



			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> *Class Acts*
> 
> *Adventurer: Body Modification*, by James Lafond Sutter - <snip>




Strange yet unique and intriguing. Nice one.



			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> *Arcane: Wizard Guide*, by Amber E. Scott - This article covers all of the basic information about wizards, putting all of their tables as well as a list of choice feats and PrCs in one place.




Aw, one bad apple in the bunch. Not a fan of those guides.



			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> *Divine: Forgotten Faiths*, by F. Wesley Schneider - <snip>




Heh, this wouldn't have somehow been influenced by Todd Stewart back on those Paizo boards, would it?   Nice one.



			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> *Warrior: The Universal Key*, by Jeremy Walker - <snip>




Eh? This is intriguing too.



			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> *Finale: Arcane Lore Abilities*, by Monte Cook - <snip>




Interesting, wonder what these do?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 13, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> And so it ends. The last issue of _Dragon_ arrived today, and it's with a great sadness that I make my last report about this great magazine.



Thanks for doing this all these years, incidentally. It was always greatly appreciated.


----------



## blargney the second (Aug 13, 2007)

I'll pick up this issue for the recap of the Savage Tide alone.  By that point my players will have forgotten almost everything that had happened in the path...
-blarg


----------



## Eridanis (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks like I won't get my copy in time to bring to GenCon to get signed. (I usually get mine a day or two after Alzrius.) Oh, well.

And ditto what WD said.


----------



## johnnype (Aug 13, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *1d20 Villains*,



 Does this article include stats as well or just history?


> *The Wizards Three*, by Ed Greenwood - Elminster, Mordenkainen, and Rautheene meet again at Ed's place, and for the first time in a while, Dalamar joins them!



 I should know this but who are Rautheene and Dalamar again? 

The Terrasque, Myth Drannor...it's like they read my mind!


----------



## Razz (Aug 13, 2007)

johnnype said:
			
		

> Does this article include stats as well or just history?
> I should know this but who are Rautheene and Dalamar again?
> 
> The Terrasque, Myth Drannor...it's like they read my mind!




Dalamar was a dark elf in Dragonlance who apprenticed under Raistlin...and then became the new Master of the Black Robes once Raistlin, er, "died".


----------



## Wereserpent (Aug 13, 2007)

Could someone spoil the Elminster v. Raistlin fight for me?


----------



## Shemeska (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey Al, is there an artifact listed under Tiamat's entry? Curious if that one made it through editing. And coolness that the Orcusword made it through.

And what divine rank (or not?) is Anubis / Guardian of the Dead Gods slotted at?


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Aug 13, 2007)

Mine just arrived, and though I've just read a bit of it, it's already a great issue.  This is a magazine that will definitely be missed.   

Great way to close out, Paizo guys!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 13, 2007)

-Checking mailbox-

-Find Dragon T-shirt-

-And cries...softly-


----------



## Alzrius (Aug 13, 2007)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> Hey Al, is there an artifact listed under Tiamat's entry? Curious if that one made it through editing. And coolness that the Orcusword made it through.




I don't have it in front of me right now, but yeah, she has one there.



> _And what divine rank (or not?) is Anubis / Guardian of the Dead Gods slotted at?_




It's a lesser deity. It does mention though that it's the original Anubis, and that there's a new deity by that name now.


----------



## Wereserpent (Aug 14, 2007)

Is this the September issue?  I tried calling my Barnes & Noble and they said they had the August issue which was issue 358.


----------



## Quartz (Aug 14, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> The five revealed herein are... Lascer, Lord of the Shadow Shoal, Shaktari, Queen of the Mariliths...




IIRC Lascer is from the intro to Epic issue, and Shaktari is from an issue of Dungeon.


----------



## Alzrius (Aug 14, 2007)

Galeros said:
			
		

> Is this the September issue? I tried calling my Barnes & Noble and they said they had the August issue which was issue 358.




Yes, this is the September issue.



			
				Quartz said:
			
		

> IIRC Lascer is from the intro to Epic issue, and Shaktari is from an issue of Dungeon.




Quite right; these are two oldies brought back.


----------



## Wereserpent (Aug 14, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Yes, this is the September issue.





Okay, thanks.  So I will have to wait till September in order to find it in places lke Barnes & Noble?


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 14, 2007)

Not sure when I'll be able to pick this up (whenever it appears on shelves, presumably, but don't know when that may be), so would it be too much to ask for a spoiler on the top 20 villains?


----------



## MKMcArtor (Aug 14, 2007)

heirodule said:
			
		

> any grandma-friendly guesses as to what the adventurer in front of the stela was going to do after she pulled her pants down?
> 
> (look at the art: very strange)




(Psst, that's Lidda.)

The pillar was not in the art order, and we debated many times whether or not to delete it outright, but in the end we (obviously) kept it in.


----------



## joshhg (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh, a issue this awsome just makes the fact that it is going away that much more difficult to accept.

Hey, Shemmy, you got in both the last Dungeon and Dragon! And what is the tally on baern mentions? There was at least one in this one.

Where was Anubis in the issue?


----------



## James Jacobs (Aug 14, 2007)

Quartz said:
			
		

> IIRC Lascer is from the intro to Epic issue, and Shaktari is from an issue of Dungeon.




Correct.

In that Epic issue, Lascer was presented in an entirely different way. I always saw him as a demon lord, but at the time, it wasn't quite clear how WotC wanted to treat demon lords in 3rd edition, so I made him an advanced abomination infernal or something like that. I talked about him a little bit in the Demonomicons of Demogorgon and maybe Dagon as well, I think.

The information in Dragon #359's a bit different in how he works and all that, but he'll still work as the patron of the Shadow Shoal in "Razing of Redshore."


----------



## Shemeska (Aug 14, 2007)

joshhg said:
			
		

> Hey, Shemmy, you got in both the last Dungeon and Dragon! And what is the tally on baern mentions? There was at least one in this one.




*Grin* After some emphatic, gleeful and non-Grandma friendly yet creative language, and some dancing around my apartment, I'm both stoked and humbled by being included. I'm going to try to get every person in the last issue to sign their respective articles in my copy if they're at GenCon here in a few days.

And where was there a baern mentioned in the issue? Not in anything I wrote, though I did manage to include quite a bit of fiendish stuff where it was relevant, and I had a pair of 'loths fly in under the radar in the Orcussword writeup (Yleris and Bubonix).



> Where was Anubis in the issue?




In the "Forgotten Faiths" Class Acts article, as the Guardian of Dead Gods.


----------



## Shemeska (Aug 14, 2007)

James,

I've been intrigued by Dwiergus since the mention of him in the Demonomicon entry on Baphomet, and he lived up to the expectations building up since then. Very very cool. I expect more demonic awesomeness in the future, regardless of what venue it happens to appear in.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Aug 14, 2007)

Just finished.  Now I'm _really_ missing Dragon.  Great articles ... Demonomicon, Ecology of the Tarrasque, Wizards Three, Myth Drannor ...



			
				Galeros said:
			
		

> Could someone spoil the Elminster v. Raistlin fight for me?




OK: 



Spoiler



Mordenkainen





> Not sure when I'll be able to pick this up (whenever it appears on shelves, presumably, but don't know when that may be), so would it be too much to ask for a spoiler on the top 20 villains?




[sblock]

1.  Meepo
2.  Lord of Blades
3.  Manshoon
4.  Eli Tomorast
5.  Kyuss
6.  Artemis Entreri
7.  Dragotha
8.  Tharizdun
9.  Eclavdra (refernce to her appearance in the ELH is oddly missing)
10.  Acererak
11.  Iuz
12.  Grazzt
13.  Iggwilv (Hottest villainess EVAR!)
14.  Orcus
15.  Lord Soth
16.  Demogorgon
17.  Vecna
18.  Lolth
19.  Tiamat
20.  Count Strahd von Zarovich

Bargle is distressingly absent ... but then he's in a great adventure in the final Dungeon[/sblock]


----------



## heirodule (Aug 14, 2007)

MKMcArtor said:
			
		

> (Psst, that's Lidda.)
> 
> The pillar was not in the art order, and we debated many times whether or not to delete it outright, but in the end we (obviously) kept it in.




Ok. I still can't figure out why she's pulling her pants down. What body modification did lidda get? Magic Glute Implants?


----------



## Agamon (Aug 14, 2007)

I hope this issue makes the top 10 issues of Dragon list, because just reading what's in it, I can see it's clearly the best issue evar.

Now excuse me while I go weep in the corner for the end of this great mag.


----------



## Alzrius (Aug 14, 2007)

heirodule said:
			
		

> Ok. I still can't figure out why she's pulling her pants down. What body modification did lidda get? Magic Glute Implants?




I think the implication is that she's got the body modification that lets you scribe spells on your skin; there's some runes on the statue that she wants to copy down (apparently she's been multiclassing).


----------



## joshhg (Aug 14, 2007)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> *Grin* After some emphatic, gleeful and non-Grandma friendly yet creative language, and some dancing around my apartment, I'm both stoked and humbled by being included. I'm going to try to get every person in the last issue to sign their respective articles in my copy if they're at GenCon here in a few days.



Like I said, good job!  (and I knew which one you had written the moment the loth's showed up)



			
				Shemeska said:
			
		

> And where was there a baern mentioned in the issue? Not in anything I wrote, though I did manage to include quite a bit of fiendish stuff where it was relevant, and I had a pair of 'loths fly in under the radar in the Orcussword writeup (Yleris and Bubonix).



[sblock]In the Demonomicon article, under Shaktari's Goals: "Just as mysterious are the events surrounding her release, which are believed to have been engineered by a certian baernoloth eager to see the violence of the Blood War once again escalate.[/sblock]

Also, where are those loth's from?




			
				Shemeska said:
			
		

> In the "Forgotten Faiths" Class Acts article, as the Guardian of Dead Gods.



Cool, thanks!


----------



## Glyfair (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm so annoyed with myself.  I thought that my last issue of my subscription was the last issue of Dragon.  Turns out that it was the penultimate issue.  I guess I have to wait until it hits the game stores.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the spoilers, Olgar! (Rats, though- no Mystara villains! No Master of the Desert Nomads? No Bargle? No Morphail Gorevitch-Woszlany or Henri d'Ambreville or Mad Wizard Gargantua? Curses! Curses!

Not even Warduke? 


Anyway, still looking forward to this issue with equal parts eagerness and sorrow. Thanks for all the fish, to everyone who has been involved with Dragon!


----------



## Virel (Aug 14, 2007)

Well I'm actually glad they finally killed the worthless rag. Other than being fish wrap, I can't say many issues since about number 100 were worth reading.


----------



## joshhg (Aug 14, 2007)

Just in case anyone forgot, the ignore option is avalible by clicking on the poster in question's name.

Just do that, and don't throw the crap back. Leave it where it lies, and cover it up with dirt.


----------



## blargney the second (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the timely reminder, joshhg.


----------



## Hellcow (Aug 14, 2007)

blargney the second said:
			
		

> Thanks for the timely reminder, joshhg.



Seconded. I waste far too much time responding to things I should really just ignore.


----------



## joshhg (Aug 14, 2007)

No problem, I just didn't want to see a good thread ruined by bickering.


----------



## Cam Banks (Aug 14, 2007)

Working on the Elminster vs. Raistlin battle was so much fun. Ed and Margaret pulled no punches so it was a huge pleasure to present that epic duel to the pages of the final Dragon magazine. Thanks to Erik, Wes, Mike, and all of the other fine editors and creative people at Paizo who let me. 

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## joshhg (Aug 14, 2007)

Cam Banks said:
			
		

> Working on the Elminster vs. Raistlin battle was so much fun. Ed and Margaret pulled no punches so it was a huge pleasure to present that epic duel to the pages of the final Dragon magazine. Thanks to Erik, Wes, Mike, and all of the other fine editors and creative people at Paizo who let me.
> 
> Cheers,
> Cam




It was a fun read too! It was the last line that got me, though. Especially right after Wizards Three(Four?).


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 14, 2007)

Virel said:
			
		

> Well I'm actually glad they finally killed the worthless rag. Other than being fish wrap, I can't say many issues since about number 100 were worth reading.



Don't threadcrap, please. Not interested in the topic? We have lots of other threads! Go post in one of those instead.

Carry on, folks.


----------



## Shemeska (Aug 14, 2007)

joshhg said:
			
		

> Also, where are those loth's from?




Bubonix is from 1e/2e, and rules the Tower of Incarnate Pain in Carceri.

Yleris is new. Space was a limiting factor, so his stat line (and that of the tanar'ri mentioned alongside him) got trimmed, but it was (NE, male arcanaloth sorcerer 9). If you want some decidedly non-canon details about the fellow, he shows up in this story, and a year or so from now, he'll be showing up in my 2nd Storyhour in Orcus's fortress of Tchian-Sumere.


----------



## Alzrius (Aug 14, 2007)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> a year or so from now, he'll be showing up in my 2nd Storyhour in Orcus's fortress of Tchian-Sumere.




I haven't double-checked this, but I believe it's "Tcian-Sumere."


----------



## BOZ (Aug 14, 2007)

got mine in the mail today!    now here's the weird thing, i had cancelled my order because i didn't have enough cash to pay for the last issue... and i still got it.    charity or honest mistake?    



			
				Eridanis said:
			
		

> Looks like I won't get my copy in time to bring to GenCon to get signed. (I usually get mine a day or two after Alzrius.) Oh, well.




you could always buy an second copy at the con, if that doesn't bother you.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 14, 2007)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> Curious if that one made it through editing. And coolness that the Orcusword made it through.




sweet.    where is that from, _Dead Gods_?


----------



## MKMcArtor (Aug 14, 2007)

heirodule said:
			
		

> Ok. I still can't figure out why she's pulling her pants down. What body modification did lidda get? Magic Glute Implants?




She's just checking out her tats. 



			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> I think the implication is that she's got the body modification that lets you scribe spells on your skin; there's some runes on the statue that she wants to copy down (apparently she's been multiclassing).




That's probably the best guess. In actuality, I had to write the art order before Sutter handed in the article, so I made it total fan service for Lidda fans.


----------



## Shemeska (Aug 14, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> sweet.    where is that from, _Dead Gods_?




Yep, it shows up in _Dead Gods_.

Charons Claw was also a preexisting artifact, but the ones for Lolth and Tiamat were new.


----------



## Razz (Aug 14, 2007)

Damn, no show in my mailbox today. Darn it.

Charon's Claw? That the same one Artemis Entreri wields?


----------



## Shemeska (Aug 14, 2007)

Razz said:
			
		

> Charon's Claw? That the same one Artemis Entreri wields?




Yes.


----------



## Razz (Aug 15, 2007)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> Yes.




Nice, about time that's statted out.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 16, 2007)

i really enjoyed the Demonomicon Apochrypha - just wish it could have been longer and covered more demon lords!  James, what are the chances that you might do another one like this for the DI?


----------



## Mouseferatu (Aug 19, 2007)

In reference to the Top 10 Dragon issues... 

Could someone explain to me why Mike got my credit for the "Guardians of the Docrae" article?   

Great issue, other than that, though.


----------



## FATDRAGONGAMES (Aug 20, 2007)

Just got back from Indy and found this in my box of mail at the post office. What a way to kill my 'gaming buzz' after such a great week. The cover is beautiful and really brings back memories of much older issues, and finding Phil and Dixie on the last page nearly choked me up. I don't think the idea that Dragon was ending really sunk in until now. Great job Paizo!


----------



## MKMcArtor (Aug 21, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> In reference to the Top 10 Dragon issues...
> 
> Could someone explain to me why Mike got my credit for the "Guardians of the Docrae" article?
> 
> Great issue, other than that, though.




Huh, what I do?


----------



## Mouseferatu (Aug 21, 2007)

MKMcArtor said:
			
		

> Huh, what I do?




lol

No, not you. In the "Top 10 issues" article, the first of the Campaign Classics issues is mentioned. It mentions the "Guardians of the Docrae" article for Blackmoor, but it credits the article to Mike Mearls. It was actually mine.

But hey, at least it was credited to someone I like and respect.


----------



## rossik (Aug 21, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *The Top 10 Issues of Dragon*, by Tim Hitchcock and Nicolas Logue - The best ten issues of _Dragon_ are remembered here, covering not just their release information, but also their gp value, aura, cost, caster level, and notable articles. These are the issues that are widely considered to be the best of the best.
> .





can u name a few, pleeeeease?


----------



## Zander (Aug 21, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *Unsolved Mysteries of D&D*, by the _Dragon_ and _Dungeon_ staffs - The people who know D&D best set out to solve some of the game's greatest mysteries! What really caused the Mournlands? Who is the Lady of Pain? Whatever happened to Carl Sargent? These mysteries and more are explored by the people who know them best!



This article starts with a great piece of art showing Mordenkainen sitting at his desk surrounded by various D&D books and D&D-related objects. I've been trying to identify the books and objects but didn't want to hijack this thread so I started a new thread here. Please help if you can. Thanks.  

Superb issue of Dragon BTW! At least it's going out on a high note.


----------



## Pure Puppet (Aug 21, 2007)

MKMcArtor said:
			
		

> That's probably the best guess. In actuality, I had to write the art order before Sutter handed in the article, so I made it total fan service for Lidda fans.





And thank you for that, sir.  Us Lidda fans are all very appreciative.

...Well, I am, anyway.

Alzrius, thank you for your stand up work on these unofficial monthly reviews!  For me, they've always been as much a part of the experience as reading the actual magazines.


----------

